# Ants



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

not sure if this is right place to post this but being inundated with small ants getting into the house I have used commercial sprays around all the windows and doors where I believe they may be entering but it has only helped a little. Does anyone have any home remedies that might work better. I do have two dogs and a wife so I do t want to poison them. The dogs that is


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

I use these. Put them where the dogs can't get to them.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Terro-Liquid-Ant-Killer-Bait-Stations-6-Pack-T300/202532940


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

tero ant poison. They eat it then carry it to their nest to share with the rest of the clan. It will kill the whole nest.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Kinda early for ant's to be out? Do you have a basement or crawl space? If so look down their around sill plates and spray them all around from inside and put your bait down their. If your built on a Slab, Target the Areas where your utility's come up thru the slab. Hey one good thing is their the small one's, I had a problem with Black ants, Not termites, For 5 years I could not find where they were coming from, Then I had a Big Garage built and my contractor suggested I remove a Huge Maple as once the garage was built there would be no room to drop it in the future, If I had a problem with it. I was bummed as it Shaded the whole house helping to keep it cool, But I reluctantly agreed. Well we found out where the ants were coming from!!!, Their was a tiny entrance hole about an 1/8 to 3/32 of an inch, That opened up to a huge nest in the lower trunk. Well I have been ant free for 8 years now!!. Good Luck in your Hunt. Jaa


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have used Sevin dust and granules of another brand name, the brand escapes me now. Both seem to work. In warmer weather, apply the dust or granules in a 6 foot band around the foundation of the house. Works for me.

Granules are easier to apply because they go where you throw or sprinkle them. The dust blows around. In recent years I have used granules.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> not sure if this is right place to post this but being inundated with small ants getting into the house I have used commercial sprays around all the windows and doors where I believe they may be entering but it has only helped a little. Does anyone have any home remedies that might work better. I do have two dogs and a wife so I do t want to poison them. The dogs that is


http://www.target.com/p/ortho-home-...AiyV81PlW8xbpOznLJFJMaAoU78P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

The Ortho Home Defense works for me. I spray a soaking band around the house where it meets the soil. (at least once a year twice better)


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Boric acid powder.It's nontoxic.The crystals stick to them and scratch there exoskeleton which will cause the to dehydrate and die.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> I use these. Put them where the dogs can't get to them.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Terro-Liquid-Ant-Killer-Bait-Stations-6-Pack-T300/202532940


I had a problem with these small ants too. I saw them around the kitchen sink in the cabinet underneath. I used the same Terro ant baits and the ants disappeared. I put one behind the faucet and two in the back of the cabinet against the wall.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Diatomaceous earth


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

petronius said:


> I had a problem with these small ants too. I saw them around the kitchen sink in the cabinet underneath. I used the same Terro ant baits and the ants disappeared. I put one behind the faucet and two in the back of the cabinet against the wall.


Ants water from the condensation on the cold pipes.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://www.dowagro.com/en-us/usag/product-solution-finder/insecticides/lorsbanadvanced


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

First step is to keep them out. Hopefully you are asking now in order to avoid the problem later in the year. By the way, you did not mention what kind of ants you have a problem with. Are they the small ones that some people call "sugar ants" or the larger black ants that are sometimes called "carpenter ants"?

If the ants are in the house you can do the "shock and awe" chemical treatment with all the killer chemicals. Then, to keep them from coming back go all around the house trying to figure out where they are coming in from. There are many inexpensive non-chemical ways of keeping them on the outside.

https://www.diynatural.com/how-to-get-rid-of-ants-naturally/

http://www.care2.com/causes/10-ways-to-keep-those-pesky-ants-out-of-your-kitchen.html

https://www.blueskypest.com/blog/four-myths-about-ant-control/

////


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Sometimes we have tiny ants coming in through the window at the kitchen sink. Spray the window ledge, inside and out, with Raid and problem solved.

Normally happens during warmer weather and is not a persistent/difficult problem. Normally a once and done thing.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

kroppe said:


> Sometimes we have tiny ants coming in through the window at the kitchen sink. Spray the window ledge, inside and out, with Raid and problem solved.
> 
> Normally happens during warmer weather and is not a persistent/difficult problem. Normally a once and done thing.


We get the little critters, the ones called sugar ants, and Loretta puts cinnamon around the outside of the house. A small line along the foundation seems to discourage most of them from crossing and looking for a way into the house.

I usually have no problem with pesticides and realize that some of these products do indeed create a "better living through chemistry". But, insecticides in the house, and especially in the kitchen, bug me (pun intended). We try something we figure is a bit safer to start off the battle. Then if all fails out come the chemicals.
////


----------

